# Homeade ground blind???



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Does anyone know of any good designs for a homeade ground blind? I was thinking of something along the lines of an Eliminator or Finisher style.

[ This Message was edited by: Decoyer on 2002-03-14 16:47 ]


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I made a couple and they work pretty good from what we've tested. I took a 4' x 8' piece of light camo material, and than sewed straps 4" apart going vertically in it. So in the end it's basically a big, natural vegatation blanket after you stuff the straps with vegatation. I have a 4'x1' opening for the eyes, and a velcroed(sp.?) opening for my body to pop out of.

All four corners are staked down, and if you can get permission, dig shallow pits(about 6" is enough). From there I have a padded, swivel recliner that's comforable. And with all of this, you're no more than 6" or so off of the plane of the ground. So it casts virtually no shadow.

I made two of them, and I'll bring them out to the member's hunt this spring(I know you'll be there) and you can check it out, and I'll take some pictures and put them on.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Wow,
Chris I am jealous. Sure sounds like you have a lot of time on your hands. I have been working on a blind like the eliminator, but have just started to piece together the parts.

One question for you Chris, do you have several camo patterns that you use, or do you just use one on the blind?


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I just got plans online for a pvc eliminator. If anyone would like them I can e-mail them to you. Just let me know.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

muskat,

I used 2 different kinds of camo, a lighter and a darker pattern. I wanted to test them both. Basically, it doesn't matter if you stuff enough field vegatation in the blind, you can't see the camo pattern anyways.

Decoyer,

I had a buddy who made one frm pvc and it didn't turn out very good. One thing you should keep in mind is to have the camo cover connected TIGHT. If it isn't, it'll blow in the wind and look horrible.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We do the same thing Chris does.Although I haven't dug anything.We take the material and sew strips of 1/2 in. wide elastic that is dyed brown on the material.Just stuff it with straw and pull it up to your chin and wear a face mask.For dark fields we use Mossy Oak Shadow Grass and for wheat or barley stubble we use Farmland Gold.
We then lay down behind one of those super mag shells that are 42 in. long.The birds practically land on you.
The problem with an Eliminator type blind is that they don't fit into a 6 foot pickup box.You need a trailer to haul them.Plus in the spring you usually can't drive in the field anyway.

[ This Message was edited by: KEN W on 2002-03-19 17:16 ]


----------

